# new 240



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

Went and picked up my new 240 glass cage tank yesterday. It took 4 people to carry it!!  Looks to be very well built. Got it sitting on my new stand that I built and it fits perfect. Can't wait to get my fish in it but it looks as though it's going to be a year before I can do so. It will not fit into my basement. It will not make the corner. :x I have it sitting in my garage and it will be there until I get a new house. Most likely another year away. Talk about a real life bummer.

I was truely bummed but I did play it up a little for the wife. :roll: I guess it was good enough that she finally told me to take this time and get the pump and filter I really need for it.  I guess it will all work out in the end. However I will need to thin my current tank a little bit now. I was holding off on doing that because I new the 240 was coming. Guess I have no choice now.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new tank, countrykat. :thumb: 
As for the thing not fitting down into the basement...well...I'd be knocking some walls down! :x

BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Big Vine said:


> Congrats on the new tank, countrykat. :thumb:
> As for the thing not fitting down into the basement...well...I'd be knocking some walls down! :x
> 
> BV


I have to agree with every thing BV says. We have a sawzall you can borrow! It would completely kill me to have a tank that big and not be able to fill it with fish. It would kill me to have any tank and not have fish in it. My wish list is sooooo long.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

You know you are a fish nut when... you have to pick a house based on the size of fish tank that you have. :lol: I knew I should have waited to get our new house. Now I have to pick the tank that will fit in my house. If it makes you feel any better you will have your new 240 set up before I ever get anything even close to that. I'm sure that it will be a great tank once you get everything set up.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Just make sure you test it for leaks, I know glass cages only has like 90 days warranty... :?


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

cage623 said:


> You know you are a fish nut when... you have to pick a house based on the size of fish tank that you have. :lol: I knew I should have waited to get our new house. Now I have to pick the tank that will fit in my house. If it makes you feel any better you will have your new 240 set up before I ever get anything even close to that. I'm sure that it will be a great tank once you get everything set up.


yes i know this is true... i moved out of my apt and bought a house just so i could set up my 140... its a bad hobby... every time i walk into the lfs its a $20 or a $50.. its horrible...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Half the fun of setting up a beautiful tank is making the house look like complete **** around it!


----------



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

Just an update.

IT'S STILL IN THE GARAGE!!! :thumb:

Every time I go out and look at it it seems bigger and bigger.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats on the new 240!

Can't you set it up in the Garage until you move?

I am waiting to move from a 5600 sq.ft. house of forty-five years into a 1500 sq.ft. house. I have thinned down as far as I will go. (My wife of fifty years does not share my love for aquariums). I had already put some 40L's, 55's, 75's and 110's in storage when I bought another used 90 and now another used 125. The 90 is set up in my garage as will the 125 be.

When we move, I will have all of my aquariums in the garage or an out-building.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Where did the 240 come from? Is it from glasscages? I think a lot of folks get 240s from glasscages.


----------



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't set it up because the garage is seperate from the house and not heated.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I live in central Indiana and we had a pretty rough Winter. THe Garage is separate and without heat. Everything made it OK! Two 400 watt heaters and plenty of filtration kept tank at 68-72 degrees.

I don't know what the Summer will be like. I hope we have moved. If we haven't I will have to put an air conditioner in the garage.

It will be easier to move from the garage than from the basement!

I know this sounds stupid, but that's the addictive side of aquariums coming through. I know that if I had your 240 it wouldn't be empty for very long! HA!HA!

Good luck - I feel for you.


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

any updates on this?? have u got it set-up?


----------

